# A Book worth checkin out



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Chicken Coops.. A lot of great ideas, shows diagrams for 45 different coops.. From simple to fancy. Check it out y'all !


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Is there an ISBN number on it? I'd love yo have a look.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Is it a new release?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

its available on amazon.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Energyvet, here's the ISBN # 1580176275, published year 2006. Its a good book. I had looked it too before we just winged it without any real plans other than the basics of what I knew I wanted for size and set up. Runs around $9 on Amazon.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I ordered it from the Mother Earth News magazine. Also a great publication along with Grit, and Chickens Magazines.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks. I'm very happy.


----------

